# Sleeping and Smoking



## gaga (Jun 2, 2009)

I've read plenty of stories about people who run their smoker through the night and go to sleep.  Is that safe?

I live in New Orleans, and my backyard is 250 sqft.  The houses are pretty closely packed together.  I'm worried something crazy might happen and I'll set my whole neighborhood on fire.  Am I crazy?


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 2, 2009)

I would never go to bed and leave a propane or charcoal cooker running.  IMHO, you're not crazy, just responsible!


----------



## smokingscooby (Jun 2, 2009)

When I do an all niter, I set my digital thermometer alarms. If temps fall out of range alarm will go off. Most of the time I grab a 12 pack,blanket(if needed),a pillow and a comfy lounge chair. I sleep on my deck, Usually fall asleep and about every hr turn in the chair so I check temps or spritz the meat.

 Sometimes will lay in the Hot Tub and snooze for a few hrs,come out like a prune.lol  The first few hrs I am usually awake as I have to add some wood chunks for smoke, After that I just listen for the alarm. Could have some friends come over and keep ya company. 

Good luck


----------



## reents (Jun 2, 2009)

My all nighter is with alarm clock se to go off ever hour. Makes a long day the nex day. Also can anybody help you out and do in shifs?


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 2, 2009)

Rock On! I'm with ya!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 2, 2009)

To each his own but to me an all nighter means I stay awake to tend and keep an eye on the smoker


----------



## rickw (Jun 3, 2009)

I've went to sleep while using the uds. I get it running steady for a good couple of hours then hit the sack for a while. As steady as it runs and the length of time it's capable of why not get some shut eye so as to be able to enjoy the next day. I see no harm in it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 3, 2009)

yes i sleep.  I have my smoker well away from the house.If it were on the deck or near the house I would stay up all night


----------



## wutang (Jun 3, 2009)

I am with RickW on the uds. I have slept while doing a brisket overnighter after making sure it at a good cruising temp for a while.....but I wouldn't sleep while using my offset (probably cause if I snoozed for a couple hours the fire would go out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 3, 2009)

Disclaimer: the Geek is lazy

This is the A1 prime reason I built my own temperature control system.  I love to smoke, but not near as much as I like to sleep.  For long smokes I set the system and input variance alarms.  If it dips too low, I wake up and feed the monster fuel, and then go back to bed.

This is especially the case when I am cooking for guests the next day.  It always seemed before that whenever everyone else was enjoying my food, I was crashed on the couch.  Never again.


----------



## mgnorcal (Jun 3, 2009)

Perhaps heresy to suggest this, but if you cook at higher temps, you don't need to cook as long, and you don't need to do overnighters.

For a pulled pork meal at 3 pm, you can get up at 6am and get your meat on, cook at 300+, foil to finish, then rest in a cooler and everything will be ready in time.

Alternatively, just set up a fireproof perimeter around your cooker.  Use a few pieces of corrugated metal for a heat and fire barrier or some heavy fencing for an animal barrier.  
And if you're worried about tipping in the wind, use some bracing with cable or wire to support the cooker.


----------



## ddave (Jun 3, 2009)

Amen to that, brother.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## fire it up (Jun 3, 2009)

I would say it all depends on your smoker.
If using charcoal/wood I would not leave it unattended for that long.
Some of the more reliable electric smokers are pretty much safe to set it and forget it, for the most part.
Personally I haven't gone to sleep and left my smoker but I have gone out for a few hours and let it be, though you never know if the temps are going to spike or drop with many smokes if you add wood for the first 3-4 hours and then do only heat that is perfect.


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 4, 2009)

What a question anyway.



WHAT kind of a man would *SLEEP* when he could be playing and fiddling around with fire???


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 4, 2009)

I could leaving my smoker unattended, but it is away from the house, and is insulated so it will just sit there and stay at 225 for the better part of the day on just a chimney of charcoal...but I won't.  If I have meat on the smoker, I want to check it, make sure that there is TBS, spritz the meat, have another beer, etc., etc., etc.  My all nighters usually involve a contest.  For long smokes, I just get up earlier.

What ever you decide to do, remember, safety of you and those around you first.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 4, 2009)

Trout's all-nighter = smoke, beverages and tunes. Just not too many beverages, else it might be a nap next to the smoker and he'd end up smoked trout!


----------



## garlic (Jun 4, 2009)

I have set cookers on fire during all-nighters. it is not a pretty sight, The fire department may fine you unless they get breakfast. I live next to Rt66 and the fire department travels it regularly and if the wind is blowing toward the road they will come into the park looking for the smoke source.
Now I call them and tell them I will be doing an all-nighter (as well as the neighbors) And ask when they want thier breakfast Q. I do take short naps but the front door is open and the lights are on. Contests we take shifts watching the cookers, The big cooker will run 4 to 5 hours with little attention, the small ones need TLC every couple of hours.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have done many all nighters and have fallen asleep but I personally don't worry myself because I have a gosm and it's set for 240-250 and it stays there. I'm not going to sleep long in a chair. I'v smoked on it for 10-12 hours during the day and it doesn't chonge so feel pretty safe.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 4, 2009)

I sleep like a baby.

I use charcoal and keep it away from anything flamable.


----------



## billbo (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm with you Rick & DDave! I will be doing two butts tonight and getting some sleep as well! The UDS rocks!


----------



## davenh (Jun 5, 2009)

If you using an ET-73 smoker thermo, it will wake you before the flames get too high 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Set the max smoker temp to a tight range and any flare up will set off smoke chamber temp alarm. 

I like to sleep too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I use my smoker a couple times a week, the experience of sitting up all night by yourself gets a little old after a while.


----------

